# I am a Newbei



## geoffrey conway (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello,

Yes I am a Newbei coming up to retirement and given the miserable weather we have had for the last few months in the UK, looking at spending at least 6 months of the year in Spain, is a no brainer

Obviously because of current Spanish Tax rates and tax free allowances p/a
Spending more than 183 days a year will make me a Spanish Resident
So 6 months in the UK and 6 months in Spain is my plan

My question to all you lucky and hopefully Happy folk living in Spain
Was moving to Spain the best decision you ever made and what are the advantages
overall over the UK
Weather/Cost of Living/Reduced Utility Bills/Happier Life Style
My wife has artheritis, so she will certainly will be healthier, because of the warmer Spanish Climate

Geoffrey Conway


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Definitely the best decision we made. Although some things cost wise are on a par with UK (such as electricity) many things are much cheaper so overall our cost of living is considerably cheaper here. We had a delicious roast leg of lamb last Sunday which set us back an enormous €7.05 and was enough for two roasts and some left over for the cats!! The weather for us is a big advantage; we have seasons!! This winter has been unusually cold and unbelievably windy which has caused quite a bit of damage to our villa, but Spring is springing and the temperature is now starting to creep up. The wild flowers around are stunning this time of year and the almond blossom is wonderful.
My parents, who are retired, moved over here just over a year ago and are absolutely loving it. Huge social life (far more than they had in UK) and much healthier too. They are 82 and 79 and simply never stop!!
If you are retired and do not need to work here then there is absolutely nothing to stop you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It depends where you end up

From what I have read on the forums, the cost of living in the CDS for instance is on a par with the UK .... whereas up here in the CB North I can tell you from experience that it is still lower. As a non house owner, the council tax probably wont effect you, but eating out and supermarket food purchase are less .... choose where you go, as Carrefour and Mercadona are higher cost, Aldi and Lidl here are good and cheaper


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> It depends where you end up
> 
> From what I have read on the forums, the cost of living in the CDS for instance is on a par with the UK .... whereas up here in the CB North I can tell you from experience that it is still lower. As a non house owner, the council tax probably wont effect you, but eating out and supermarket food purchase are less .... choose where you go, as Carrefour and Mercadona are higher cost, Aldi and Lidl here are good and cheaper


Depends where you are on the CDS! East of Malaga much cheaper than UK, West of Malaga on a par(ish). We have friends who have OHs who commute and all of them think that where we are is still considerably cheaper than UK.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> Depends where you are on the CDS! East of Malaga much cheaper than UK, West of Malaga on a par(ish). We have friends who have OHs who commute and all of them think that where we are is still considerably cheaper than UK.


For sure, I am always hearing people saying "its as expensive as the UK here now" whereas I just dont find that myself, and I have been spending time in the UK a lot over the last 6 months.

The OP's comparison will differ because of administrative costs, but I'm guessing rental alone is going to be cheaper than the UK. I know in Benidorm a lot of pensioners come over for 3 months or so because its cheaper to live here in the winter


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> For sure, I am always hearing people saying "its as expensive as the UK here now" whereas I just dont find that myself, and I have been spending time in the UK a lot over the last 6 months.
> 
> The OP's comparison will differ because of administrative costs, but I'm guessing rental alone is going to be cheaper than the UK. I know in Benidorm a lot of pensioners come over for 3 months or so because its cheaper to live here in the winter


As you have pointed out,it depends where you live.I smile when I read posts that say you can rent an apartment for 200 euros. Around here you couldn't rent a dog kennel for that. Start thinking 600 euros for a two bed/bath piso...plus utilities.

Overall our cost of living is the same as in the UK but as we didn't come here to economise in our old age it's incidental to the other factors we enjoy about life in Spain.

Our first three months here were not happy as we were living in an urb with many other British immigrants and it felt like being on a kind of permanent holiday- very unsettling. Yet most people were happy there so it's horses for courses,as the saying goes.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can get apartments here in Nerja starting at around €250 a month, and 3 bed villas with pool from €600. Where we lived in UK you would be lucky to get a studio in a high rise for that money.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Inland the cost of living is definitely lower than in UK.


----------



## geoffrey conway (Mar 30, 2013)

Thrax, 
Many thanks for your response
Sounds like you are happy and have made the right decision


----------



## geoffrey conway (Mar 30, 2013)

Many thanks to all who replied

I guess I now have to get down to detail planning before we start renting in a Warm part of Spain and move over


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> You can get apartments here in Nerja starting at around €250 a month, and 3 bed villas with pool from €600. Where we lived in UK you would be lucky to get a studio in a high rise for that money.


We have been looking at rental prices around Estepona,not inland, apartments around 500 euros upward dependingq on area,villas with pool 1400 euros upwards which is less than four years ago when we arrived in Spain.
Prices are higher in Marbella.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We only came over in February - but love it.... Even, during, "this winter" - we have been out & about.

We have acquired a car & a puppy & feel very much at home....Tomorrow, I start Spanish lessons !

The bureaucracy is a bit daunting, though & even as pensioners, we are still waiting for our Health cards.

We owned our own flat in the UK - but paid nearly £140 PCM council tax !! The rentals for similar flats to ours were £900 PCM .

Here, we are renting a small 2 bedroomed house, with private garden, for 450€ per month & the Landlord covers the CT equivalent.

Good luck with your decision......


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

geoffrey conway said:


> Was moving to Spain the best decision you ever made and what are the advantages overall over the UK. Weather/Cost of Living/Reduced Utility Bills/Happier Life Style


Hello Geoffrey

I just wanted to add something to what others have mentioned and it's not something that I think people would naturally consider, particularly given the dreadfully cold winter we've just had in the UK.

That is, depending of course on where you ultimately decide to go to in Spain, that you need to consider the Spanish summer heat. 

In Almeria where my flat is located, in summer it can get very hot indeed, uncomfortably so if you're not used to it. Temperatures can quite easily reach mid 90's F and beyond in summer and that ranges from about June through to early September.

I know older people who live out there all year round that deliberately come home to the UK in the summer time for the simple reason that it gets too hot for them.

So, you might just want to go there from September onwards through to February. I think September, October and November can be some of the nicest months to spend in Spain whilst it's still sunny and warm, but not so hot to be uncomfortable.


----------



## geoffrey conway (Mar 30, 2013)

Many thanks to, for your insights and comments on your experiences of living in Spain 
MRYPG9, ALIE-P, ZENKARMA


----------

